# Are Clones more sensitive to light then a plant from seed?



## buddogmutt (Aug 10, 2015)

I just wanted to see who else has noticed or experienced/experiencing this. I have plants from clone and seed growing side-by-side in my garden. ALL of the clones have started to flower but the seeds have no flowering sighns what so ever. All are being fed the same thing and all but 2 plants are some strain of Girl Scout Cookie..I've seen a lot of posts asking "why am I flowering so early", and some were from planting too early and were in the beginning of a re-veg....some were not. I'm willing to bet those folks are growing from clone and not seed. If the title is true, that's a fun bit of info for those looking for a faster outdoor turn-around.....

Here's a few pics...first 3 clones, last two seed... 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## buddogmutt (Aug 10, 2015)

.....clone..... 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## buddogmutt (Aug 10, 2015)

....clone.... 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## buddogmutt (Aug 10, 2015)

.....seed..... 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## buddogmutt (Aug 10, 2015)

........seed......... 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 10, 2015)

There is a very good reason for this and it is normal.  I has nothing at all to do with clones being more sensitive to light--it has to do with the "age" of the plant.  The clone is the same biological age as the mother the cut came from.  The seeds are the age they are.  A clone is almost always sexually mature (most people do not take cuts until the plant shows sex).  A seed is not.  This is one reason that 12/12 from seed does not work well.  Regardless of the light schedule, a plant has got to be sexually mature before it will flower.  Clones are already sexually mature.


----------



## bozzo420 (Aug 10, 2015)

Yes I have a clone white widow along side a seed white widow. the clone look to be about a week ahead of the seed one.  all my clones have started good ,but seeds are just starting out.


----------



## buddogmutt (Aug 10, 2015)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> There is a very good reason for this and it is normal.  I has nothing at all to do with clones being more sensitive to light--it has to do with the "age" of the plant.  The clone is the same biological age as the mother the cut came from.  The seeds are the age they are.  A clone is almost always sexually mature (most people do not take cuts until the plant shows sex).  A seed is not.  This is one reason that 12/12 from seed does not work well.  Regardless of the light schedule, a plant has got to be sexually mature before it will flower.  Clones are already sexually mature.



If my "from seed plants" Weren't already over 90 days old I would agree but considering all my plants are over three months old it's safe to say they all have reached sexual maturity. As you see in the pic one could clip clones off this particular from seed Cookies plant and once it has rooted, one could go straight 12/12 with a fully matured clone....the 8-12 days it takes to root isn't going to "mature" the cutting any further...one doesn't take cuttings until the "mother" plant is mature...

But thanks for the input... 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## buddogmutt (Aug 10, 2015)

bozzo420 said:


> Yes I have a clone white widow along side a seed white widow. the clone look to be about a week ahead of the seed one.  all my clones have started good ,but seeds are just starting out.



I knew I couldn't be the only one...lol


----------



## zem (Aug 10, 2015)

interesting, i am trying to remember a time when i had clones and seeds flowering side by side, from all my years of growing, i could not recount one time...


----------



## buddogmutt (Aug 10, 2015)

zem said:


> interesting, i am trying to remember a time when i had clones and seeds flowering side by side, from all my years of growing, i could not recount one time...



Is that to say you've never planted them side-by-side? or you have and they never were in sync when flowering started?


----------



## zem (Aug 11, 2015)

buddogmutt said:


> Is that to say you've never planted them side-by-side? or you have and they never were in sync when flowering started?



i mean that it just never happened that i have flowered them side by side. i would either have seeds flowering or clones flowering, but it was not intended, it just how it always happened


----------



## buddogmutt (Aug 11, 2015)

zem said:


> i mean that it just never happened that i have flowered them side by side. i would either have seeds flowering or clones flowering, but it was not intended, it just how it always happened



Got it...


----------

